

Is a Hip Startup Name Important? - Andrew-Dufresne
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/01/whats-in-a-name-is-a-hip-start.php

======
davesmylie
This isn't an overly easy question - a domain name is an incredibly important
part of any startups identity and there's a ton of factors you need to
consider above and beyond the obvious SEO factor of having a product related
site name.

For me personally, just as important as having a name that relates to what you
do, is having a name that is pronounceable (and spellable) via verbal
communication. Particularly over a phone line when giving out email addresses
etc, when the sound quality may be less than perfect.

There's definitely a shrinking pool of .com names available, but there is
still a huge number of names available. I'd be pretty hesitant to go for a
domain name that didn't match the startup name.

